# Vinyl Transfer Bigger Than My Heat Press Now What?



## Kammies (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok so I decided to buy a cheap heat press by power pro 15" x 15" off of Amazon for $259.99 shipped to my door free shipping to Hawaii YAY !!!!

Don't know if its any good or not just wanted to try and dabble with the vinyl transfer and possible heat transfers for my 2 year old daughter and maybe one day to add to my sign making and screen printing business.

Well here is my problem I got the press today and just so happens a customer asks me if i can heat press a 100% polyester table cloth Hunter green in color. She wants White logo and lettering. Didn't think I was gonna get a request for vinyl/heat transfer stuff, first time. 

I have done some searching on here and I found out that I need to use some type of dye sub vinyl so that the color of the table cloth doesnt run, so I located some JOTO Block Out White Vinyl from a local distributor here in Honolulu I'm gonna pick it up today. 

Now this logo including wording will be approx. 16" height by 48" in lenght. How do I press this with a 15" press? I don't think it's impossible but just not sure on exactly how to go about it. I watch alot of videos on you tube by Josh Ellesworth but none of them covered something that big. Being that this is a warm peel im not sure what will happen if I peel it cold.

Also I have read some people say that 100% poly will shrink when pressed is this true? If so I guess heat pressing is not the way to go?

I'm hoping that some of the experts out there will be able to help me out and give me some guidence. 

I forgot to mention that these are $80.00 tablecloths that had to be special ordered from the mainland, she was not able to get anything like it here in Hawaii. I looked at it and it says made in China .


Please Help

Thanks 

Alden


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there any way to cut the width down to 15"...
If so I'd start at one end press then peel 3/4 of what you pressed then move over about 3/4 of what you pressed and press again Then repeat...
Now mind you I have never done this so you might want to try it on a bed sheet or something before you do the $80 table cloth .

I have used this prosess but only on a small scale 2 or 3 inches to big

I press vinyl on polyester with on prob with shrinkage

Good Luck
MM64


----------



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

This method works. Press and move along. 

I pressed 8 feet of vinyl letters on a tablecloth with this method.


----------



## Kammies (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok so I finally did the job. The image actually was 18" x 69" . I did this all with a 15" x 15" Cheap China Made heatpress. Don't make fun of the stuff my people makes it's good stuff LOL.

Anyway It is not impossible to do. Took me 25 minutes to do one. That was from start to finish. Cutting, weeding, Placement then pressing. 

I found out that 100% poly tablecloths do shrink abit. 

Joto dye sub blockout says to press for 17-20 seconds @ 340F. This is too long the first cloth I did shrunk a bit. I did the second one @ 10 seconds each section warm peel then i repressed for another 10 seconds. I tried to peel the corners off of the letters but I couldn't so I'm guessing they will be ok. 

I posted a picture of the one that shrunk a bit. You can hardly tell though. I think LOL.


----------



## ocprinting (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm planning on heat transferring a 4' x 20" design with one color on the heat press on some poly tablecloth material, my press is 16" x 20" but I'm not sure what heat setting i should use and how long to heat up the design each time since I'll be moving the design to get the whole design on the table cloth/throw.

Machine Type: Stahls Heat Press STX20


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

We did around 3 sides of a 10' x 10' Easy Up with a 15" x 15" press. Took a while but no big deal.


----------

